# eating...



## gutworms (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone has a problem with eating after a big anxiety and/or ibs attack? I have both anxiety and ibs and I have the hardest time eating ANYTHING after i have a big attack. It really scares me. Sometimes I will go days without eatting anything but crackers. Any advice?Thanks


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Same here, you worry that your going to wither away or something but apparently we can go days without food. Plenty of fluid is essential to stop you becoming dehydrated. I use Complan, one of the liquid drinks that are equivelent to a light meal and strangley enough, after the drink I start to feel hungry .......


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

HiyaI have the same problem.. after i get an ibs/anxiety attack i get so fed up with my body and sometimes i even get scared to eat (ive even promised myself after some v bad attacks i will never eat again.. - like that would work!!







)I've lived on corn bread for a few days but i try and drink at least 1.5 litres of water every day. i find that this stops me feeling sick/tired and helps me not to lose weight on such a restrictive diet.Of course, ive gotten into trouble with family/boyf/dietician for eating episodes like that but since we are the ones who know our bodies best, i think it is ok. as long as u feel alright and get your vits/calcium... (so says my dietician anyway !)Take care and hope u feel betterJulie


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

During the last rocky few months I was eating little more than a piece of toast a day. Everything still smelled delicious but the second it went in my mouth, I lost all appitite for it. I had a continual knot in my chest and wasn't even getting hunger pangs.Am happy to say that since facing my anxiety I am back to eating like a horse, IBS gone pretty much as well, life is good!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I have anxiety attacks ABOUT eating. I'm often afraid to eat and have been on a rollercoaster weight wise. I have gained about 20 pounds since the summer, but I weighed a little more than I do now a year ago. I'm feeling very uncomfortable and I too sometimes have gone days without eating for fear of what may happen. Then I'm scared to not eat because of the headaches and dizziness I will get too.Julie: How do you manage to drink so much water? If I drink a few glasses I get the D!! I know it's important to keep hydrated, but sometimes I just can't drink very much, it just makes things worse.I know I need to lose this weight again, but between IBS and anxiety it's a struggle.


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

hi.this is the first time ive been on here and until now though i was the only one who had anxiety attacks over eating.ive had an eating problem for 10years now and ibd for two though only recently so bad and i wont go out or see anyone coz of the anxiety and panic attacks.i read diet is important but how can we eat when were so scared and get ill alot?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Until you face the anxiety and do something about it with the help of a psychiatrist and possibley meds, I don't believe it will get better. I tried everything for my daily, chronic D that lasted six months. Diet made no difference, Immodium nothing, anti-spasmodics nothing. Finally took a Xanax to try to stop the anxiety THAT I THOUGHT WAS CAUSED BY THE D and the D stopped within 48 hours. Turned out I had anxiety-induced D caused by chronic stress. See a psychiatrist regularly, also take Effexor XR and haven't felt this good in years. So you might want to consider getting treatment for the anxiety/panic and see how it effects your IBS--it just might work. Take care.


----------



## cc100 (May 19, 2003)

I hope you can read this message ok, my computer keyboard is faulty and some keys may not work correctly.Im basically looking for some advice.I suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome , which affects my life a lot. The problem is that it affects my appetite. Ive had all the medical inspections etc and its nothing major. I would just like to know how I can keep a positive mental attitude to eatring because everytime i eat, i get it into my mind that its going to aggravate the Irritable Bowel Syndrome, this in turn puts me off eating.Please can you advise how to get over that mental block?an average days food for me is:3-4 biscuits when i wake upthen 2 pieces of toast about noonthen 2 pieces of bread and butter around sixand then if im not bloated, maybe a couple of biscuits or a few rice crispies.i drink plenty of pepsi max, water, orange juice etc, but i just dont have an appetite.ThanksCHRISTOPHER


----------

